# vncserver funktioniert nicht mehr richtig nach der passworteingabe



## masterjumpstyler1 (29. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte über das vncserver programm für windows auf den Ubuntu pc zugreifen und mach das über LAN. Ich hatte es auch zum Autostart von Ubuntu dazu getan.
Ich möchte von Windows XP zu Ubuntu 10.04 auf dem Desktop zugreifen können.
Also wenn ich das Programm starte und dann das Passwort eingebe erscheint kein Bild mehr.
Im Task-Manager wird der Prozess als läufend angezeigt.
Woran könnte das Problem liegen?
Das kommische ist jetzt das es vorher nur so funktionierte, also wenn ich mich dirket anmelde auf den ubuntu pc, das es noch ge****t hatte aber dann als ich es in den autostart hineingetan hatte, dass es jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr geht.

Hier habe ich ein Video hochgeladen, damit man es sich leichter vorstellen kann:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE9rvjJS0sM

IST WIRKLICH DRINGEND!


----------



## mäks (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Mehrere Möglichkeiten:

Welche Versionen verwendest du am Server/Client?
Verwendest du unterschiedliche VNC Software (Bspl: ultravnc am server, realvnc am client)
Was sagt Ubuntu dazu? Also gibts dort irgend einen Hinweis darauf dass sich ein fremder Computer verbinden will?

Ist der VNC Server auch wirklich am Ubuntu gestartet? Ansonsten grep einmal nach dem vnc server in den prozessen ps -e | grep <vncserversoftware>
Versuche den Server manuell neu zu starten vielleicht kann der Service nicht richtig mit dem OS kommunizieren das Problem hatte ich auch öfters.

/etc/init.d/<vncserversoftware> restart

lg Maks


----------



## masterjumpstyler1 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

danke für deine Anwort. 
1. Diese Versionen Verwende ich:
ubuntu-rechner:
tightvncserver:1.3.9-6 und vino ist auch installiert

windows client:
realvnc viewer free edition 4.1.3

2. Ubuntu schrieb garnicht's, weder das sich einer drauf einloggt oder unbefugter zugriff ist.

3. Ich sehe nur den Xtightvnc als Prozess, er schläft. Ich habe auch mal in die .log Datei hineingesehen und das sahe ich auch schon einen Fehler mal:


> cat: home/administrator/.vnc/:1.log: No such file or directory



Der Ordner .vnc existiert auch nicht
Ich hatte es auch neu versucht es zu starten, aber es funktionierte nicht.

Und im skript ist folgende zeile interessant:


> rm -f $HOME/.vnc/$HOSTNAME:$FOO_ID.pid



Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## mäks (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Gibts denn für den Tightvncserver nicht auch einen Tightvnc Client? Weil ich hatte teilweise das Problem dass der Ultra VNC nicht mit dem RealVNC kommunizieren konnte.

Versuch einmal den Tightvnc Client zu installieren und dich mit diesem zu verbinden.



> 3. Ich sehe nur den Xtightvnc als Prozess, er schläft. Ich habe auch mal in die .log Datei hineingesehen und das sahe ich auch schon einen Fehler mal:



Hmm wie hast du denn den Server installiert?

Per Terminal oder mit dem Software Center?

Möglicherweise wurde der Server nicht richtig installiert.

Sieh dir mal diese Seite an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC

Interessant wäre noch für mich:

Was gab dir das Terminal aus beim Versuch den Server neu zu starten?

lg


----------



## masterjumpstyler1 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,


> Hmm wie hast du denn den Server installiert?
> Per Terminal oder mit dem Software Center?



Ich glaube es war im terminal.




> Versuch einmal den Tightvnc Client zu installieren und dich mit diesem zu verbinden.


1.
Tightvnc viewer schreibt er nur "connection established" wenn ich mich verbinden will.
Verbindung besteht aber kein fenster!



2.
Ich hatte ihm über die systemüberwachung gekillt, weil ich nicht weiß wie der richtige befehl zum killen geht.
Dann gab ich tighvncserver im terminal ein um ihn neu zu starten.
dabei schreibt er:



> New 'X' desktop is (Mein-PC-Name):1
> 
> Starting applications specified in /home/administrator/.vnc/xstartup
> Log file is /home/administrator/.vnc/(Mein-PC-Name):1.log


Beim Verbinden kam dann immer ein "authentication failure".

ps: Ich habe ja mehrere programme dafür... soll ich alle mal deinstallieren und dann einen aussuchen und ihm installieren****? Kann es sein das wenn es mehrere sind nicht richtig klappt?

lg master


----------



## masterjumpstyler1 (3. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich hatte alle entfernt und war wieder am Anfang, ich habe heute aufgegeben und bin jetzt auf Windows und alles klappt. Aber danke für deine Hilfe, denn es hatte sonst kein anderer mir eine Idee vorgeschlagen oder gewusst. 
LG

ps: Eigentlich sind das Standarteinstellungen oder nutzungen, da kann es normalerweiße nicht so schwer sein.


----------

